# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Dành cho các bạn yêu mến đất nước Nhật Bản nè !

## colddnd

Đại nhạc hội rock “Go!Go!Japan! Rock Festival 2013” với những ban nhạc tiêu biểu đến từ Nhật Bản và Việt Nam diễn ra vào lúc 18h30, Thứ Bảy, ngày 16/11/2013 tại Trung tâm Triển lãm Vân Hồ (2 Hoa Lư, Hà Nội).

1. OKAMOTO’S
OKAMOTO’S, một ban nhạc rock tên tuổi, được đông đảo cộng đồng quốc tế biết đến, Ban nhạc gồm 4 chàng trai ở độ tuổi 22 cá tính mạnh mẽ và đầy sức trẻ đến từ Tokyo, gồm có:
Sho Okamoto - giọng ca chính
Koki Okamoto - ghi-ta
Reiji Okamoto - trống)
Hama Okamoto - bass



2. THE TON-UP MOTORS
THE TONE-UP MOTORS là một “linh hồn rock” đến từ thành phố Sapporo, Hokkaido, miền cực Bắc của Nhật Bản. Ban nhạc được thành lập vào năm 2000 và được đông đảo công chúng hâm mộ từ Bắc chí Nam bởi những chương trình biểu diễn của họ đặc biệt ca từ bằng tiếng Nhật và trên nền nhạc lấy cảm hứng từ các thể loại âm nhạc của người da đen như soul, funk và blues.


*Địa điểm phát vé mời:*- The Japan Foundation, 27 Quang Trung, Hoàn Kiếm, TEL 04 3944 7419 (09:00 – 18:00, tất cả các ngày trong tuần).- Rockpassion.vn, 66 ngõ 40 Tạ Quang Bửu, TEL 04 668 45619 (8:30 – 17:30, không phát vé vào Thứ 7 và Chủ Nhật).
- Café M Day, 110 Cầu Giấy, TEL 0163 353 8868 (6:30 – 23:30, tất cả các ngày trong tuần).- Major 7 Café, Cuối ngõ 95 Chùa Bộc, TEL 098 756 95 86 (8:00 – 21:00, tất cả các ngày trong tuần).

----------


## dung89

Mình ko mộ mấy cái này lắm

----------

